# CD/DVD Protections



## fotokunstlindsay (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi all, hope some1 understand english?  Can tell were i can find a program to put a CD/DVD Protections on my photo CD/DVD?

thx


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2005)

? What kind of protection do U want ?

to "Not open the cd on a pc" ? Or "thumbnail"/"watermark"-view on pc ?

All of this protections could be done with two burned sessions:
the first, original photo-dvd/cd-session for the standalone-viewer
the second as a iso-session with the thumbnails/watermark.

dvd-player recognize (in general) only the first session. pc only the last burned
session. simple trick, but for a nerd no problem, like all kind of protections.

mfg/regards chmee


----------



## fotokunstlindsay (18. Dezember 2005)

Hello there thx for that, just 1 thing i need it so that they cannot copy  to copy of  CD/DVD


----------

